# 2014 Gibson Les Paul faded, Oshawa, $800



## crann (May 10, 2014)

He also has a mij epi that's lacquer finished for 1k. ACT FAST IT'S TODAY ONLY!!!?!?!!!!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Lacquer can mean a lot of things. It doesn't always mean nitro like people might think. I'm pretty sure those series of MIJ Epiphones are acrylic.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

brokentoes said:


> Lacquer can mean a lot of things. It doesn't always mean nitro like people might think. I'm pretty sure those series of MIJ Epiphones are acrylic.


It's still a lacquer if it's acrylic, just not nitro.


----------

